# 12 hour rule pre-broken (Lufthansa strike hit home)



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I decided to look up the price of the cuckoo clock we bought from Bruno Roth for $1K as I've read that the clocks are lower priced on the web. Well, the lowest price I found was almost $1.7K.

Yes, the Euro is high, but cuckoo clock shopping in the Black Forest is still a worthwhile activity. The satisfaction of knowing that the clock was made in that area with local parts by local carvers is equivalent to picking up a BMW from Munich. The 40% discount from web prices makes it an even better deal!


----------

